# Found Found QT 16 for $200.00 if anyone interested.



## Scott Nelson (Nov 9, 2004)

Local small engine man bought it at an auction. Has 48"deck and runs, but he says the Onan engine knocks. I am not a Bolens man. but thought I'd pass it along if anyone interested. Call me if you want pics, cause he's probably never even heard of a digital camera, much less used one.

(417) 293-8930
Scott Nelson


----------

